# Feather question



## MyBudgieBaby (Sep 28, 2014)

I have 2 budgies. Baby is extremely healthy but Woodstock is not so healthy(I got him at PetSmart, please don't criticize I already know I made a mistake). Woodstock is actually at the vets right now so I just have Baby with me. I found this on the floor today. This is the very first time I've seen it. It seems to be the feather stem(sorry I don't know the correct terminology) without the feathery part. Maybe it's nothing to worry about but Woodstock has been in and out of the hospital the past couple months, and I am now paranoid about everything. Baby has a good diet, gets seed, millet spray, and fruits and vegetables every day. Baby has also never been sick before.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings from America.hmmm I've never seen 1 come out before.I hope Woodstock will be ok.I'm glad he's being checked out.hopefully it's nothing to worry about.I'm sure someone will be able to tell you what it could be.glad you joined us and welcome to the forum.blessings and keep us posted when you find out something.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your Woodstock has been having health issues. 

From the photo, it seems this is a badly developed main tail feather that has prematurely fallen off. I'm unable to tell if the quill is present or not. 
The right part (tip) of the feather seems to be fully out of its casing (feather sheath), the same goes for almost halfway though the feather. The part on the left appears to still be encased.

Is this the first time you have encountered such a feather? Does your Baby have overall good plumage? Is your budgie currently moulting or was there a night fright very recently?

If you have noticed more fallen feathers that look like this one and your budgie's feather condition isn't the best, then Baby will likely have some kind of feather disturbance, like French moult for example. Hopefully this was a one time strange feather and your Baby is perfectly fine.

I'm wishing your Woodstock a steady and full recovery.


----------



## MyBudgieBaby (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback and well wishes. This the first and only time I've noticed something like this so far. Upon further review, I was thinking maybe Baby chewed on it after it came out because the end(the part from his body, again sorry for the incorrect terminology) seems to all be chewed up.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I hope this was just an odd feather that somehow got malformed, and that Woodstock is okay. 

You said he has been in and out of the hospital. One of the things you might consider is a PBFD test for a very serious (and highly contagious) beak and feather disease that affects parrot species including budgies. I hate to mention this, but I just wanted to put it out there. Again, I honestly hope it is nothing!


----------



## MyBudgieBaby (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry to clarify. This was from Baby. Woodstock is not around and being taken care of in the hospital.


----------

